# Capturing Ireland in a new light



## Gael (Mar 21, 2014)

http://www.irishcentral.com/roots/travel/Stunning-photos-capture-Ireland---in-a-new-light.html


----------



## Greeneyes (Jan 15, 2016)

Gael said:


> http://www.irishcentral.com/roots/travel/Stunning-photos-capture-Ireland---in-a-new-light.html



Beautiful scenery, Gael, wish I could see it in person.


----------

